# Ft. Meyers, FL



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Anybody have any info/advice for fishing the Ft. Meyers, FL area in mid November??


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Anything in particular? 
Snook will be getting into the backwaters. Trout will be in the shallower grass flats. Too early for much sheephead action on the piers, but it would be worth checking out. If I'm not mistaken, that's about the time the mackeral will be just offshore if you have access to a boat. Beach fishing won't be great, but there's always something you can catch from the local piera. 
Here's a local weekly paper for the area just north of FM. A few pages in there's a report from a large group of local tackle shop guides. It won't be much help as for specific areas to fish, but it will keep you up to date on what's active.

http://wlf.eed.sunnewspapers.net/olive/ode/waterline_swflorida/


----------



## damrat (Feb 26, 2011)

check fishin frank's web site for up to date reports I use these when down here all winter. Dave


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

PM me. I grew up there and have a couple honey holes...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Also keep checking daily reports from Florida Sportsman fishing forum. Look in the "Regional Reports" under Southwestern Florida. Fort Myers area is included in this region.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I usually fish the pier and back bay area late in the spring early in the summer, my son and I usually catch trout, ladyfish, jacks, whiting, various sharks and the unavoidable catfish, we usually use live shrimp or frozen squid. We usually buy our bait just back over the bridge from the beach at Salt Water Pro at the getaway marina, he has a facebook page and post reports from time to time.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

if you go to PierandSurf.com and then go down to Regional Reports under Gulf Coast you can ask for fishing advise just like you do on here. They will put you in the right places and what to use.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

book a walk on trip with capt. tony...he does his customers right!!

if you like to hooof it try boca grand pass/malechia bridge for tarpon and shark


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Mid November isn't a good time to try for tarpon and sharks. Not that it's impossible to find one, but it's not really likely, particularly in the passes. That's more of a summer time thing.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses. I have some homework to do. It looks like we have one day set going out into the gulf deep seaing it for grouper, etc. Might want to try closer in for the snook thing another day. 
Keep it coming


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

the snook should be making their way into the backwaters soon...hit up the docks in the bay with their favorite live bait....make sure there's current around


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

if its colder waters, check for grouper in the passes in the channels....i wouldnt believe it myself, but i have personally watched a guy drift for them and consistenly get em. also some bull reds in there...cant keep em, but one hell of a good time to catch.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

http://www.floridasportsman.com/regions/southwest/


----------



## vandaman55 (Feb 16, 2012)

Like the John Cooper quote !


----------



## osprey (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree capt. Tony's fish n xpress is hard to beat,good crew,even clean your fish on the way back into port.
Osprey


----------

